# Butler PA show



## jungleterry (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello any information on the show in PA this month?Butler pa I believe.Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2018)

The flyer was posted a few days ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe someone could post the flyer here? V/r Shawn


----------



## dogdart (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## jungleterry (Jan 2, 2018)

Perfect ,thank you missed the first posting ,I will be there with some cool rare apollos and a few barracudas.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 5, 2018)

anybody have something exciting there bringing ,I will have a few rare and super clean ross apollos and barracudas .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 6, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> anybody have something exciting there bringing ,I will have a few rare and super clean ross apollos and barracudas .



LOOKING FOR HUFFY BANDIT PARTS OR BIKE ,,,,,,,,OR BOWDEN BIKES OR PARTS,,,,


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 18, 2018)

Still digging around for little bits to bring along, not sure yet if I'll set up but I'll at least have this set of teens HD bars in the truck, perfect for a barn find art piece HD. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 19, 2018)

Have to bring these two gems .


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'll be there with $$$$ in hand!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 21, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 740327 View attachment 740326 Have to bring these two gems .



Thanks Terry for the deal on the Monark Gean AUTRY Bike,,super clean,,,,i broke the rear reflector lol,,,,


----------

